# General > Book & Author Requests >  "Heart of Darkness" by Joseph Conrad

## digitelone

Dear Admin, please add the complete text of "Heart of Darkness" by Joseph Conrad to your website. It would be gratified.

----------


## Eric, son of Chuck

I concur!

----------


## Admin

We've had it a long time

----------


## gterpenkas

Can we hug and kiss some poisonus snakes as well?

(Conrad is one of my nemeses)

----------

